

2000-2009, the lost decade visualized - dbreunig
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/graphic/2010/01/01/GR2010010101478.html

======
hga
BZZZT: this graphs non-farm payrolls, during a period when the population
finished its move from the farm to city.

And there are two massive discontinuities you need to consider, the post-WWII
period when most of the world's industrial capacity was destroyed, degraded or
sort of used up (and for that matter, we recovered from a very low Great
Depression point), and the recent period when more than half the world's
population joined the free market. The latter was good for the rest of the
world, but the effects on the developed world have not been entirely good, at
least in the short term.

